# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Ebro >  Visita de Franco a varios embalses de la cuenca del Ebro en el NO-DO año 1959

## FEDE

En este enlace a partir del minuto 7' 29'' http://www.rtve.es/filmoteca/no-do/not-862/1479350/

Saludos  :Smile:

----------

